# Fake Profil Social Network - Was ist die Masche?



## xyz123 (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage an die versammelten Internet-Abzocke / Trickbetrug Spezialisten. 

Seit einiger Zeit bin (bzw. war) ich in einem nur lokal bekannten Social Network für Studenten angemeldet. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass gleich mehrere meiner dortigen Kontakte die ich über das letzte halbe Jahr kennengelernt habe Fälschungen sein müssen (mehr dazu später). Es hat den Anschein dass alle denselben Ursprung haben und gezielt genutzt wurden um mich (und evtl auch andere) auszuspionieren. Was mich geradezu wahnsinnig macht: Ich habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer wozu! Ich würde euch hier mal den ungefähren Ablauf schildern und wenn jemanden was dazu einfällt mit welchem Hintergedanken das hier passiert ist und was man dagegen tun kann würde ich mich sehr freuen von euch zu hören...

Der erste Kontakt war vor ca. einem halben Jahr. Eine gutaussehende (aber nicht absolut übertrieben gutaussehende) Frau hat eins meiner Profilbilder kommentiert, wir sind ins Gespräch gekommen, haben ICQ Nummern getauscht und fortan darüber kommuniziert. Was mich damals schon ein wenig stutzig gemacht hatte war das ihr Job und ihr Musikgeschmack eher zu einem 40jährigen Mann als zu einer 27jährigen Frau gepasst hat. Wie auch immer sie drängte recht schnell auf ein Treffen (und machte auch schon Andeutungen was sie sich davon versprach), nur um mich dann zu versetzen. Den Kontakt habe ich daraufhin abgebrochen, das schien mir irgendwie dubios.

In den folgenden Monaten haben noch ein paar weitere Damen Bilder von mir kommentiert ohne, dass sich daraus mehr ergeben hätte. Das ist weiter nichts ungewöhnliches, wird aber noch interessant.

Vor zwei Tagen hat sich dann auf ähnliche Art ein weiterer Kontakt zu einem nett aussehenden Mädel ergeben, haben ICQ Nummern ausgetauscht und gechattet. Kurz nachdem ich sie geaddet habe, habe ich dann eine Menge seltsamer Kontaktanfragen über ICQ bekommen, alle mit kryptischen Namen und Bezeichnungen (habe natürlich alle abgelehnt). Kann das ein Virus sein, gibt es sowas über ICQ?
Naja, jedenfalls hatten wir uns jetzt auch demnächst mal auf einen Kaffee verabredet, ohne jedoch schon ein genaues Date auszumachen.

Gerade logge ich mich dann in das Social Network ein und sehe, dass die beiden Damen (und die anderen die in der Zwischenzeit auch auf meinem Profil gepostet hatten) alle zur selben Zeit ihre Profile gelöscht haben.

Meine Schlussfolgerung:
- Das ist kein Zufall, die hängen alle zusammen. 
- Es steckt ein und dieselbe Person (wahrscheinlich nicht weiblich, wahrscheinlich nicht 25) dahinter.
- Derjenige hat erreicht was er wollte sonst würde er die Aktion jetzt nicht beenden.

Nur was kann es sein? Ist es ein perverser der sich gerne als 25jähriges Mädel ausgibt? Gibt es eine besonders ausgeklügelte Masche über ICQ einen Trojaner zu installieren um meine Bankdaten auszuspähen? Würde sich der mehrmonatige Aufwand für sowas lohnen?!

Ich habe in den Gesprächen nichts preisgegeben was für einen anderen bares Geld Wert sein könnte und dennoch fühle ich mich als hätte man mich gründlich beschissen... Bin ich paranoid oder seht ihr das ähnlich?

Gerade lasse ich einen Spyware Scanner (ClamXav) über mein System (ein Mac) laufen, bisher hat die Software noch nichts verdächtiges gefunden. Hat noch jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe (und dafür dass ich diese Sch...... mal loswerden konnte)


----------



## sascha (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fake Profil Social Network - Was ist die Masche?*



> - Das ist kein Zufall, die hängen alle zusammen.
> - Es steckt ein und dieselbe Person (wahrscheinlich nicht weiblich, wahrscheinlich nicht 25) dahinter.



Die Fragen, die du dir selbst beantworten musst:

- Hast du deinen Kontakten sensible Daten verraten - Bilder geschickt, Persönliches ausgeplaudert...?

- Hast du zuvor jemanden beleidigt, vor dem Kopf gestoßen, derart verärgert, dass er dir Böses will?

Spyware-Check ist ok. Evtl. wichtiger wäre, dass du ein wenig Reputation Management betreibst und aufpasst, dass da nichts Unschönes in deinem Namen online passiert. Also regelmäßig eigenen Namen googeln etc. Man kennt das ja...


----------



## xyz123 (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fake Profil Social Network - Was ist die Masche?*



sascha schrieb:


> - Hast du deinen Kontakten sensible Daten verraten - Bilder geschickt, Persönliches ausgeplaudert...?
> 
> - Hast du zuvor jemanden beleidigt, vor dem Kopf gestoßen, derart verärgert, dass er dir Böses will?



Das habe ich mich natürlich auch schon gefragt... 
- Sensible Daten eigentlich nicht, klar meinen Namen, die Strasse in der ich wohne (aber wohl ohne genaue Adresse) ein paar Bilder wohl auch (aber keine nackt auf dem Bärenfell sondern solche die sowieso online irgendwo rumliegen).
- Fällt mir nun auch niemand ein auf den das zutrifft... Dagegen spricht auch dass diese Fake-Profile auch noch andere "Buddies" haben und zum Teil recht große Mengen Mails verschickt haben (das lokale Social Network hats nicht so mit der Privatsphäre, da kann man diese Infos gut einsehen). Muss also wohl noch etwas anderes geben was nicht mit meiner Person zusammenhängt...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:37:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:36:39 ----------

und danke für den Tip mit dem Reputation Management... Man weiss ja nie


----------

